# New 2007 28Rsds



## Hot r Bln (Feb 14, 2010)

We finally purchased a new Outback. Our first one. Cannot wait to get it when the snow melts and we go camping.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Congratulations! You're gonna love it. We love ours.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB!! And a warm welcome to OB.com. Check back here often as you will love this site and all the friendly folks here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


----------

